# Walmart Rigs



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

Went by my local Walmart last night and seen the new contractors rigs. They had a sweet loader with a brand new pusher on the front and beside the loader sat a homemade rusted out pusher all chained up( atleast paint the thing) no names on the loaders and no one knows who they belong to.


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

yep here they come I cant wait for snow here so I can look at lots that called me.
Its funnier here because that is probably a sweet machine for st. louis.
we will have 150s with homesteaders on them.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

WTF no pics of the loader we want to see that too. The guy probably owns the one and is leasing the new one.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

That box doesn't look that bad to me, merely looks like it's payed for. I cant imagine a rusty pusher works much different than one with paint on it. I wouldn't mind seeing a pic of the wheel loader either. It seems to me (depending on the size of the loader & site) like this combo would handle a WM pretty well.


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

Didn't know they were invading ST. LOUIS. Brinkman did the one last year my me we'll see whos got it this year.


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

> I cant imagine a rusty pusher works much different than one with paint on it.


The way I look at it is your equipment reflects what kinda work you do. If you dont care about your own stuff why would you care about anyone else. It would take $3 for a spray can of paint and 10 min of your time.

I guess Im just use to seeing the nice equipment that use to sit there.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Scott's;898616 said:


> The way I look at it is your equipment reflects what kinda work you do. If you dont care about your own stuff why would you care about anyone else. It would take $3 for a spray can of paint and 10 min of your time.
> 
> I guess Im just use to seeing the nice equipment that use to sit there.


I'd rather see rust, than a 10 min, $3.00 paint job.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Paid off equipment= less overheard= more profit/lower pricing.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

plowguy43;898799 said:


> Paid off equipment= less overheard= more profit/lower pricing.


bingo! you got it bud, hit the nail on the head


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes! Awesome, so what do I win?


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

the right to be undercut by 60% and a nice vacation to the welfare line lol


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

plowguy43;898799 said:


> Paid off equipment= less overheard= more profit/lower pricing.


Close, but you still truly have the overhead of holding onto the equipment you own. 
I'll give you some credit though.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats why I said "Less" overhead.

And the Welfare line- can't be that bad, seems like everybody is doing it!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

dlcs;898794 said:


> I'd rather see rust, than a 10 min, $3.00 paint job.


Ditto!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

Scott's;898374 said:


> Went by my local Walmart last night and seen the new contractors rigs. They had a sweet loader with a brand new pusher on the front and beside the loader sat a homemade rusted out pusher all chained up( atleast paint the thing) no names on the loaders and no one knows who they belong to.


no names on them probably because they're embarrassed of what they are working for


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

The pusher for the loader in the background looks monsterous next to the rusty one.

The local one near me has a big Cat loader and pusher, and they use 1 ton dumps and pickups with plows. Been the same company Augello excavating for years.


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

dlcs;898794 said:


> I'd rather see rust, than a 10 min, $3.00 paint job.


Your joking right?


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

Here is a pic of both. Im sure the big loader is owned by the property mang that hired the plow guy. I was offered a loader with pusher if I took a Walmart but still couldnt make enough to put someone in it. Im just saying these 2 units really dont fit together in my opinion.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

WTF?? No cab on the kabota? somebody is gonna freeze their azz off!!


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

hahaha wear a snowmobile helmet


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

carl b;899454 said:


> WTF?? No cab on the kabota? somebody is gonna freeze their azz off!!


Im sure he could go inside and buy a cheap hat and scarf. I cant wait to see that thing in action on a nice cold,snowy windy day.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

na...freezing, slushy wet snow...i want to see him plow in that


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

god its cccccoooooolllllldddddd
thats what he will be saying
maybe they will reroute exhaust to blow over legs and give him a little buzz
I know my kabota is hard to start in cold cant imagine if i left it outside for a week and started it with a foot of snow
will be fun jumping it and burning starters
thats a nice deere but whats up with chaining blades on.
cant we affard to get a mounted pusher or do they want to unchain it and use bucket.
we get no snow here so we never have to remove it except large malls but I would think it would be easier to unattach it correctly with right blade.
but i am a truck guy so maybe I am way off.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Scott's;899432 said:


> Your joking right?


No, I am not. Do you think it will look better with a can of spray paint? I'd rahter make no attempt, than do a half arse job. Besides, a can of spray paint does not make a machines performance.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

naturalgreen;899784 said:


> god its cccccoooooolllllldddddd
> thats what he will be saying
> maybe they will reroute exhaust to blow over legs and give him a little buzz
> I know my kabota is hard to start in cold cant imagine if i left it outside for a week and started it with a foot of snow
> ...


Alot of guys use chain binders to hold on box blades thats the way some are designed to be attached.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

naturalgreen;899784 said:


> .
> But i am a truck guy so maybe i am way off.


 ...............


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

the pusher on the kabota looks like an old plow with sides welded. hopfully the person running it has heated gear and a fullface helmet


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

naturalgreen;899784 said:


> god its cccccoooooolllllldddddd
> thats what he will be saying
> maybe they will reroute exhaust to blow over legs and give him a little buzz
> I know my kabota is hard to start in cold cant imagine if i left it outside for a week and started it with a foot of snow
> ...


i know a lot of people that use chains and refuse to get the quick detach attachment on their pushers, including ourselves. Each different brand of machine, have different quick detach specs, therefore if you rent, you would have to literly rent the same size, make and model machine every year or if you're like me and you have a kawasaki, dresser, john deere, case, international, trojan and a sicard, you would never be able to interchange pushers.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

redman6565;900133 said:


> i know a lot of people that use chains and refuse to get the quick detach attachment on their pushers, including ourselves. Each different brand of machine, have different quick detach specs, therefore if you rent, you would have to literly rent the same size, make and model machine every year or if you're like me and you have a kawasaki, dresser, john deere, case, international, trojan and a sicard, you would never be able to interchange pushers.


Also, not all loaders have a quick attach.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Also, most pusher mounts have ample clearance over the bucket which allows the box to float a little.....


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

cretebaby;900136 said:


> Also, not all loaders have a quick attach.


that's a good point too...i'm too poor to afford a quick attach loader 



jomama45;900139 said:


> Also, most pusher mounts have ample clearance over the bucket which allows the box to float a little.....


that's another nice feature about them as well...floating = less wear on shoes and rubber or steel


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

plowguy43;898799 said:


> Paid off equipment= less overheard= more profit/lower pricing.


That's debatable. It doesn't need to be a lemon either for your maintenance costs to exceed a monthly payment on something new. You have to know the right time to off it.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Very true. I'll take that Deere in that picture.


----------



## Tiflawn (Oct 30, 2005)

*More Rigs*

Go get m !


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

You're losing your touch.....none of them are naked. :laughing:


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

dlcs;900000 said:


> No, I am not. Do you think it will look better with a can of spray paint? I'd rahter make no attempt, than do a half arse job. Besides, a can of spray paint does not make a machines performance.


You dam right it would. Its called curb appeal. Its not about performance its about how you carrie yourself and how people look at your buiss. I guess thats what seperates the joe's from the pro's.

Wich truck would you want plowing your lot????? Both plow snow and will clear a lot.










OR


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Scott's;900336 said:


> You dam right it would. Its called curb appeal. Its not about performance its about how you carrie yourself and how people look at your buiss. I guess thats what seperates the joe's from the pro's.
> 
> Wich truck would you want plowing your lot????? Both plow snow and will clear a lot.
> 
> ...


I highly agree with this.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

scott's, you were just looking for a excuse to post a picture of that truck on this thread, weren't you? being that it is still a ford, give your truck 2-3 years to look like truck number 2, lmao, (nice looking truck, and i like the logo work too)


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

If the guy in the bronco charged me 1/4 of what you charged me I'd go with him.









I'm still laughing.


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

buckwheat_la;900351 said:


> scott's, you were just looking for a excuse to post a picture of that truck on this thread, weren't you? being that it is still a ford, give your truck 2-3 years to look like truck number 2, lmao, (nice looking truck, and i like the logo work too)


You got me I like my trucks lol. But still made my point. Why aint you still plowing????


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

All done man, 2 day event, 5 days to dig out of it, CRAZY!!!, damn blowing snow, actually we are still fixing up some stuff, mostly going back and touching up driveways and stuff, landed many new accounts, and kept all of my own. My only real problem is the damn thieves that ran off with my snow blowers!!!


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Shiny trucks don't make the company, curb apeal is nice but it doesn't quarantee a good job. I'd rather have a quality of work first, I could careless what the equipment looks like, as long as my lot is safe and clean. Now for advertisment purposes, its nice to have clean equipment but it doesn't have to be perfect. 

But my point was, that a $3.00 can of spray paint and 10 minutes will not make that plow look very nice.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

well what about this?


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

solid paint job to me lol


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

redman6565;900464 said:


> well what about this?


I'd actually love to have that truck to restore.


----------



## SNOMACHINE (Dec 2, 2009)

dlcs;900448 said:


> shiny trucks don't make the company, curb apeal is nice but it doesn't quarantee a good job. I'd rather have a quality of work first, i could careless what the equipment looks like, as long as my lot is safe and clean. Now for advertisment purposes, its nice to have clean equipment but it doesn't have to be perfect.
> 
> But my point was, that a $3.00 can of spray paint and 10 minutes will not make that plow look very nice.


personally, i would never have a piece of equipment like that at my wal-mart. And for that wal-mart the deere loader is to large cause of the vehical volume that is in and out of that wal-mart 24hrs a day! Thats my opinion!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

SNOMACHINE;900562 said:


> personally, i would never have a piece of equipment like that at my wal-mart. And for that wal-mart the deere loader is to large cause of the vehical volume that is in and out of that wal-mart 24hrs a day! Thats my opinion!


Maybe that is why they have the 'Bota.

What would you use?

You say a 544 is to big, other say a skidloader is to small. LOL


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey Mark, how many WM threads is this now?


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

Scott's;900356 said:


> You got me I like my trucks lol. But still made my point.


Post a pic of the rig in your signature i'd like to see that  LOL


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

> But my point was, that a $3.00 can of spray paint and 10 minutes will not make that plow look very nice.


"BUT" yet having a rusted missmatched peice of crap does?????? Come on man you are killing me. A person can spray bomb something in 10 min and make it look alot better than just rusted metal." OMG " just read your post again and its getting worse everytime I read it. I have never heard anyone say AM THAT RUSTED OUT PLOW LOOKS SWEEET'


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

> Post a pic of the rig in your signature i'd like to see that LOL


LOL me too


----------



## dchr (May 9, 2009)

dlcs;900448 said:


> Shiny trucks don't make the company, curb apeal is nice but it doesn't quarantee a good job. I'd rather have a quality of work first, I could careless what the equipment looks like, as long as my lot is safe and clean. Now for advertisment purposes, its nice to have clean equipment but it doesn't have to be perfect.
> 
> But my point was, that a $3.00 can of spray paint and 10 minutes will not make that plow look very nice.


Couldn't agree more. Yes I like to have my equipment look nice and it does but that is NOT what customer's (at least mine) care about. It's all about customer service,your relationship with them and most importantly the quality of the fiinished product. To tell you the truth my customers could care less if I showed up with my daughters snow shovel and a plastic wheelbarrow-as long as the driveway's/lots were done on time and safe. Most people in my neck of the woods could care less about how you get it done but if you get it done and the end quality.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

i think its a combination. yes your customer care, dependability and quality of work matter the most but you cannot under estimate the reputation you will build as a company that also looks the part. I get a lot of comments of the integrity of our equipment and that is one of the reasons i was able to nail down my big contract with Lowe's/Target last year, because not only did I have the proper equipment but that they were also not embarrassed to have it sitting out in front of their brand new 43 acre plaza


----------



## dchr (May 9, 2009)

redman6565;901134 said:


> i think its a combination. yes your customer care, dependability and quality of work matter the most but you cannot under estimate the reputation you will build as a company that also looks the part. I get a lot of comments of the integrity of our equipment and that is one of the reasons i was able to nail down my big contract with Lowe's/Target last year, because not only did I have the proper equipment but that they were also not embarrassed to have it sitting out in front of their brand new 43 acre plaza


Good point--:salute:I'm not saying all customer's don't care-I guess what I'm trying to say it's not the most important thing.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Scott's;900815 said:


> "BUT" yet having a rusted missmatched peice of crap does?????? Come on man you are killing me. A person can spray bomb something in 10 min and make it look alot better than just rusted metal." OMG " just read your post again and its getting worse everytime I read it. I have never heard anyone say AM THAT RUSTED OUT PLOW LOOKS SWEEET'


How long do you think a spray bomb paint job will last in a salt and snow environment? I've never heard anyone say "that spray painted over rusty plow looks great". Sorry but spray paint or even flashy equipment doesn't make a quality job. I like my equipment to look nice but its just "me" being obsessive with my equipment. I don't do cans of spray paint to hide rust for a few days, thats not even worth the time, cause the rust will be back after the first storm. I do it right with sandblasting and multiple coats of primer and paint. i also tear down my equipment in the summer to check everything over. But spray paint? Not worth the time. I'd leave it rusty before i waste my time with spray painted over rust.


----------



## SNOMACHINE (Dec 2, 2009)

cretebaby;900619 said:


> maybe that is why they have the 'bota.
> 
> What would you use?
> 
> You say a 544 is to big, other say a skidloader is to small. Lol


i used a 580super l with 12 foot protech, cat 226b and 2 trucks.

The driving lanes are to tight at this walmart for a wheel loader and a 16 foot box. Thats a for sure car catcher!


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Good stuff, is this the one on 20? or not... Hey, i have a friend who lives in Gibsonburg, and is lookin for a job, do you need someone for sidewalks? he can get out of school for work...


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

carl b;899454 said:


> WTF?? No cab on the kabota? somebody is gonna freeze their azz off!!


New driver gets that one


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

rusty_keg_3;901568 said:


> Good stuff, is this the one on 20? or not... Hey, i have a friend who lives in Gibsonburg, and is lookin for a job, do you need someone for sidewalks? he can get out of school for work...


I have a shop on 20 between clyde and fremont but we are moving it back to fremont on ohio ave. the old smith automative building. Have your friend stop in and talk.


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

dlcs;901169 said:


> How long do you think a spray bomb paint job will last in a salt and snow environment? I've never heard anyone say "that spray painted over rusty plow looks great". Sorry but spray paint or even flashy equipment doesn't make a quality job. I like my equipment to look nice but its just "me" being obsessive with my equipment. I don't do cans of spray paint to hide rust for a few days, thats not even worth the time, cause the rust will be back after the first storm. I do it right with sandblasting and multiple coats of primer and paint. i also tear down my equipment in the summer to check everything over. But spray paint? Not worth the time. I'd leave it rusty before i waste my time with spray painted over rust.


My IQ drops a point everytime I read one of your posts.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

have to agree with Scotts, stripping it down and cleaning it up is the way to go of course, but i would rather take some trimclad and paint the sucker up then watch it rust away, but i think any way you look at it, that being said, if the machine works, that is all that matters. i started out commercial jobs with a old lawn tractor that we built a front end loader on it, still have it even, so who am i to judge what someone is willing to plow with. JMO


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Scott's your IQ drops every time you read one of his posts?, May i humbly suggest you quit reading, he has over 700 posts!!! so if you keep reading his posts you are going to eventually hit zero.


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

buckwheat_la;901657 said:


> have to agree with Scotts, stripping it down and cleaning it up is the way to go of course, but i would rather take some trimclad and paint the sucker up then watch it rust away, but i think any way you look at it, that being said, if the machine works, that is all that matters. i started out commercial jobs with a old lawn tractor that we built a front end loader on it, still have it even, so who am i to judge what someone is willing to plow with. JMO


He just took what I said and looked at it his own way. I never met to say just paint over the rust. I should of said....... Wire wheel the dam thing for about 20min then buy a $3 can of paint and then 10 min later you got something better to look at. It needs to snow here fast or Im going to go nuts


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Scott's;901670 said:


> He just took what I said and looked at it his own way. I never met to say just paint over the rust. I should of said....... Wire wheel the dam thing for about 20min then buy a $3 can of paint and then 10 min later you got something better to look at. It needs to snow here fast or Im going to go nuts


no snow yet? i have snow to spare, and more on the way!!!


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

buckwheat_la;901667 said:


> Scott's your IQ drops every time you read one of his posts?, May i humbly suggest you quit reading, he has over 700 posts!!! so if you keep reading his posts you are going to eventually hit zero.


Oh man I dont have many more points to go, didnt start off with to many in the 1st place.


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

buckwheat_la;901676 said:


> no snow yet? i have snow to spare, and more on the way!!!


Just been moving shop and working on trucks here ,no snow:crying:


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Dude, have a great season, hope you get some snow.


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

dlcs;901705 said:


> Dude, have a great season, hope you get some snow.


Thanks DUDE


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Scott's;901639 said:


> I have a shop on 20 between clyde and fremont but we are moving it back to fremont on ohio ave. the old smith automative building. Have your friend stop in and talk.


Ok, thanks i will let him know.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

TLB;901590 said:


> New driver gets that one


rock paper scissors :laughing:


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

> thats a nice deere but whats up with chaining blades on


That's the way just about everyone around here including myself does it. Most machines don't have quick taks. Very expensive option. It only takes 5 minutes, it's really not that hard.


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

OMG how can they plow with that the blade is all like rusty and like doesn't even match the machine. But really does it matter if the blade is rusty? Had one customer that commented about my "old" truck. I told her I should raise my rates to cover the costs of a pretty truck. I want the pics, no the video of the first sewer cap they find with that thing. Don't they put rubber edges on boxes for a reason?


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

ahoron;902218 said:


> OMG how can they plow with that the blade is all like rusty and like doesn't even match the machine. But really does it matter if the blade is rusty? Had one customer that commented about my "old" truck. I told her I should raise my rates to cover the costs of a pretty truck. I want the pics, no the video of the first sewer cap they find with that thing. *Don't they put rubber edges on boxes for a reason*?


I sure would hope that the plow has a trip edge, but I'm guessing probably not. At least there's no winsheild for the operator to "eat" when he hits something!

Scott, if you had posted that second pic right away of the Kubota, I would have probably agreed with you that it's kind of a silly choice of equipment for the job.


----------



## dforbes (Jan 14, 2005)

plowguy43;898799 said:


> Paid off equipment= less overheard= more profit/lower pricing.


Just courious, I inderstand Paid off equipment= less overheard= more profit but why would you lower your prices just because a piece of equiptment is paid for? Sooner or later you will have to replace it. The extra cash in the bank will come in handy then.


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

Scott's;901670 said:


> He just took what I said and looked at it his own way. I never met to say just paint over the rust. I should of said....... Wire wheel the dam thing for about 20min then buy a $3 can of paint and then 10 min later you got something better to look at. It needs to snow here fast or Im going to go nuts


No way you can wire wheel that in 20 minutes, much less paint it in 10 minutes with spray cans. Heck you need a case of cans. You could not paint it in 10 minutes with a spray gun and have it look good. Why don't you get a gallon of paint, pour some in a cup and throw it on it


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

Scott's;901670 said:


> He just took what I said and looked at it his own way. I never met to say just paint over the rust. I should of said....... Wire wheel the dam thing for about 20min then buy a $3 can of paint and then 10 min later you got something better to look at. It needs to snow here fast or Im going to go nuts


jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

redman6565;901946 said:


> rock paper scissors :laughing:


who ever is late gets it.


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

Went by it today and now there is a name on the big loader lmmfao Its going to be fun watching them this winter. Just yesterday one of there trucks went by my shop and stalled right in front lol it was priceless.


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

CARDOCTOR;900100 said:


> the pusher on the kabota looks like an old plow with sides welded. hopfully the person running it has heated gear and a fullface helmet


Looks like an old Meyer with sides to me too. Either way it's still going to push snow. I've know some guys to build them like that too. They get the job done.


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

SNOMACHINE;900562 said:


> personally, i would never have a piece of equipment like that at my wal-mart. And for that wal-mart the deere loader is to large cause of the vehical volume that is in and out of that wal-mart 24hrs a day! Thats my opinion!


Do we know for sure its open 24/7?


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

purpleranger519;903445 said:


> Do we know for sure its open 24/7?


Yes its a 24 hr Super Center


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

Scott's;903398 said:


> Just yesterday one of there trucks went by my shop and stalled right in front lol it was priceless.


 Noone has ever had a truck break down


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

ahoron;903493 said:


> Noone has ever had a truck break down


Not right in front of my shop. Again a run down hunk of junk that explains the junk equipment sitting at Walmart. I have seen this guys work in the past even had to come in behind him and take over one of his lots.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

I agree that it's nice to have equipment that looks appealing. Even if the customer doesn't know what he's looking at, he could make a judgement based on how new or well maintained your equipment happens to look. We all know that it doesn't have a single thing to do with how good your service is, but it can definitely shape how your customers view you and your business. Kinda like if you always wrote things that were full of spelling and grammtical errors, someone might think you were a dummy or something.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

cubicinches;904026 said:


> I agree that it's nice to have equipment that looks appealing. Even if the customer doesn't know what he's looking at, he could make a judgement based on how new or well maintained your equipment happens to look. We all know that it doesn't have a single thing to do with how good your service is, but it can definitely shape how your customers view you and your business. Kinda like if you always wrote things that were full of spelling and grammtical errors, someone might think you were a dummy or something.


Ouch!


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

> Kinda like if you always wrote things that were full of spelling and grammtical errors, someone might think you were a dummy or something.


I am dumb when it comes to spelling. I hated school thats why Im cutting grass and plowing snow and not building rockets.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

cretebaby;904030 said:


> Ouch!


That wasn't intended to hurt anyone. It's just another example of how people might view a certain business or business person based on what they see.


----------



## tattood_1 (Dec 28, 2008)

I hardly ever get on here because of all the bashing of the lil guy that goes on. I have a 88 Dodge W250 with a 7.5 Meyer straght plow with wings. It is not perfect by no means, but does the job very well. I only plow in the winter and do no lawn work or landscaping. So as for me I can not justify going out and buying a $45,000 rig to use once in awhile in the winter. My truck has some rust and doesn't look all nice and shiny, but that's why I can undercut others. I don't have to make a certain amount of money to pay my overhead. I carry my $1,000,000 commercial insurance, That my biggest overhead. The end result is what customers are concerned with not your nice shiny truck THEY are paying for.


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

tattood_1;904110 said:


> I hardly ever get on here because of all the bashing of the lil guy that goes on. I have a 88 Dodge W250 with a 7.5 Meyer straght plow with wings. It is not perfect by no means, but does the job very well. I only plow in the winter and do no lawn work or landscaping. So as for me I can not justify going out and buying a $45,000 rig to use once in awhile in the winter. My truck has some rust and doesn't look all nice and shiny, but that's why I can undercut others. I don't have to make a certain amount of money to pay my overhead. I carry my $1,000,000 commercial insurance, That my biggest overhead. The end result is what customers are concerned with not your nice shiny truck THEY are paying for.





> but that's why I can undercut others


Statements like this is why people bash the little guy. It sounds like you are proud to beable to undercut/lowball others.



> I carry my $1,000,000 commercial insurance, That my biggest overhead. The end result is what customers are concerned with not your nice shiny truck THEY are paying for


You just keep undergutting people for them $10.00 driveways and Ill take my nice shiny truck and plow that $600.00 lot. I have a 2000 Dodge 2500 that I bought at a auto auction for 1600.00 put $200 worth of tires on it and that truck made me over $15000.00 last winter and guess what its shiny .


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

Here is a $1600.00 truck that shines.


----------



## tattood_1 (Dec 28, 2008)

First off I don't driveways. I'm not saying I'm going out and just undercutting people just for spite. I'm just saying if I had to drop my price because someone undercut me, I could. You guys don't always have the ability to do that so therefore you loose accounts. I don't blame you you guys for being upset towards alot of the "junk" truck guys, I'm just saying we are not all the same, and you guys throw all of us in one group. I even go out and help a couple of lawn care companies around here once my accounts are done. I'm just saying, just because your truck is nicer and newer doesn't mean the end result is any better. Same as a mechanic, just because the guy doesn't have $40,000 in tools doesn't mean he doesn't know what he is doing. Everybody has to start somewhere.
BTW it is a nice truck, wish I could get a deal like that, but won't ever happen, I just get the stuff nobody else wants.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Scott's;904184 said:


> Here is a $1600.00 truck that shines.


Take some close ups. How many cans of spray paint did it take?


----------



## SNOMACHINE (Dec 2, 2009)

purpleranger519;903445 said:


> Do we know for sure its open 24/7?


Yeah its open 24 hours. I plowed it the last 4 years.


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

this is turning out nice.........

who ever wants to watcht this with me, bring some beer.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

It like watchin a train wreck in slow motion,


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

as to the current arguement,lol, two points of view, you don't need brand new equipment, a rusted loader or truck with a plow, works just as well as the brand new, and having your equipment paid for is defineltly a nice thing and does give you a competitive edge, HOWEVER they guy with the leases, and new equipment, is going to have far less maintenance on his machines then the guy with older stuff, and curb appeal DOES matter, a buisness doesn't necessarily want a old rusted truck parked in its parking lot to plow. If you have a old beater and you pull up to do a quote, the person has to be asking themselves, "is this thing capable of doing the job?" i have very few "newer" vehicles and equipment, and find i spend a lot more in maintenance, and preventive maintenace then i would on a brand new machine, but i keep the apperance of my machines up, and have lower overhead them most of my competitors, so i can comfortably (still make good profit) compete with my competitors and when i get into a contract i really want i usually get it.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

by the way Scott's, that is a damn nice truck for $1600 dollars,


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

buckwheat_la;904395 said:


> by the way Scott's, that is a damn nice truck for $1600 dollars,


I agree it looks very nice, can't find deals like that around here. I was just giving him **** about the spray paint. Looks like a nice shop too.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

I want to turn my head . I just can't .


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

What this thread really needs is the guy who is plowing this Wal-mart now, to comment. I assume this wal-mart was took over by US maintenance? What pisses me off is a company can plow a property for years and all of a sudden lose the account. I could see if the guy only plowed for them for a year and they didn't like him. But to plow for four years and then kick him to the curb, why? You know US maintenance is probably getting what they paid him for these last four years but they are getting less service, one way or another.


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

dlcs;904240 said:


> Take some close ups. How many cans of spray paint did it take?


Ohhh I knew someone was going to pull that out of their bag! lol


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

cubicinches;904026 said:


> Kinda like if you always wrote things that were full of spelling and grammtical errors, someone might think you were a dummy or something.


I have nothing of real value to add to the thread, but find it amazingly ironic that you spelled grammatical incorrectly here. 

No offense intended; I just noticed it and got a chuckle out of it.


----------



## MRBILLS (Jun 9, 2009)

dlcs;904240 said:


> Take some close ups. How many cans of spray paint did it take?


if i wet my truck like yous, my is going to be like a chicken hauler, nice and shine,


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

MRBILLS;904761 said:


> if i wet my truck like yous, my is going to be like a chicken hauler, nice and shine,


Must have a different language in Illinois than the rest of the country.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

GPS;904736 said:


> I have nothing of real value to add to the thread, but find it amazingly ironic that you spelled grammatical incorrectly here.
> 
> No offense intended; I just noticed it and got a chuckle out of it.


You are correct... but I used it correctly!


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Italiano67;904901 said:


> Must have a different language in Illinois than the rest of the country.


He has got to be from southern Illinois, because we don't know that language in northern Illinois.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Alright it had to be done. 

I still dont know how I am going to mount the 14 foot pusher though:laughing:


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;905011 said:


> Alright it had to be done.
> 
> I still dont know how I am going to mount the 14 foot pusher though:laughing:


There is a guy in Sycamore, IL that has one of those. He uses it in parades. I don't think it would push too much snow though.


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

GPS;904736 said:


> I have nothing of real value to add to the thread, but find it amazingly ironic that you spelled grammatical incorrectly here.
> 
> No offense intended; I just noticed it and got a chuckle out of it.


lol now that is some funny [email protected]$:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

anyone actually want to throw a couple of pics up of walmart rigs being used??? thought not


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

yea iw as gonna say 6 pages later and still no new pictures... lol fail!


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Don't anyone be coming by our store and taking pictures we were able to fight off USM as we had multiple year contract signed and in tact so this is more then likely our last year! We have 14' pushbox, 3 trucks do our facility. 9 acres.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

I'm going to be a little late
http://www.thetimes-tribune.com/ice-wreaks-havoc-on-nepa-roads-1.484462#


----------



## SNOMACHINE (Dec 2, 2009)

dlcs;904425 said:


> What this thread really needs is the guy who is plowing this Wal-mart now, to comment. I assume this wal-mart was took over by US maintenance? What pisses me off is a company can plow a property for years and all of a sudden lose the account. I could see if the guy only plowed for them for a year and they didn't like him. But to plow for four years and then kick him to the curb, why? You know US maintenance is probably getting what they paid him for these last four years but they are getting less service, one way or another.


Whats really sad is that i was suppose to have it this year bought salt and had machines ready only to find this out Dec 3rd! So yes i am a bit pissed. But the company that is doing it now did the super Kmart just down the road and if the service is the same then i'll be back next year!


----------



## SNOMACHINE (Dec 2, 2009)

SNOMACHINE;905828 said:


> Whats really sad is that i was suppose to have it this year bought salt and had machines ready only to find this out Dec 3rd! So yes i am a bit pissed. But the company that is doing it now did the super Kmart just down the road and if the service is the same then i'll be back next year!


And yes it was taken over by US maintance, who subs to Vance property management, who now subs to the company that is doing it now!


----------



## bh115577 (Oct 25, 2009)

Fireball,
Was that your truck in the pictures?


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

SNOMACHINE;905831 said:


> And yes it was taken over by US maintance, who subs to Vance property management, who now subs to the company that is doing it now!


Unreal, how is that guy making any money? 2 middle men? The stupidity of some people. Does the store manager realize how many companies are involved in the plowing of his lot?


----------



## SNOMACHINE (Dec 2, 2009)

dlcs;905907 said:


> Unreal, how is that guy making any money? 2 middle men? The stupidity of some people. Does the store manager realize how many companies are involved in the plowing of his lot?


On the money i would like to Know myself! The store manager told me that he had nothing to do with it. He said that he didnt want to change and that our company was the best he's ever had for snow removal, said he never had to make any phone calls or worry that the job was getting done. I laughed and said you got my number if you ever need anything just call. He told me that he was told by corporate that the snow removal was taken care of and that he was not to worry about it.


----------



## jrc5049 (Sep 10, 2009)

I hate to suggest another walmart USM thread, but i would loovee..... to see one with all the horror story's of USM F---Ing up hard at the walmarts they got this year.... It would make me feel alittle better about losing my contracts to these F ups next year...


----------



## mr.plow 2 (Oct 20, 2005)

don't know any thing about this usm but here i do two walmarts and i have do deal with the store and not cooperate head quarters:laughing:


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

Thread has slid off into a ditch


----------

